# Specialized e5 and Allez e5 SLX



## truthautomatic (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive been riding an 05 Allez Elite and absolutely love it. The frame is stiff, fast and the acceleration kicks ass. I've seen the s-works e5 frame which looks a lot like the allez and im wondering what the significant differences between the two are if its worth the money to upgrade


----------

